
Ask HN: Review my product idea and my landing page - avinoth
APISquid is a tool to combine multiple APIs into one definitive API. It supports piping responses as parameters, API Caching and much more. I&#x27;ve created a simple landing page to gather email list. What do you think of the Idea? Critiques welcome!<p>url - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.apisquid.com
======
jonatanheyman
I like the design of the landing page.

Perhaps you could add a concrete example of a use-case? I've had many projects
where I've used multiple different APIs, but I don't really see when this
would be useful.

~~~
avinoth
Thanks. An example use case would be, say given a movie name you want a
movie's ratings in IMDB, TMDB, RT and other online reviewing site. I would
create a container and add the tmdb search endpoint with the movie name which
will give the list of results sorted by relevance, from that response I'll
pick the movie name and TMDB rating to the final response and pipe the IMDB_ID
from the response to a parameter of IMDB which will then give it's results
from which I'll send the rating to the final response and so on..

The final response would be the Movie name, TMDB Rating, IMDB Rating, etc..
You can customize the key names in the final response too.

The APIs would be called sequential so a response from one API can be passed
in as a parameter to the next.

As for the other parameters to be passed to these URLs, you can either send it
as a parameter while calling the root URL or can be stored static in the app
while configuring the container.

------
hindupuravinash
Looks cool! I see the landing page doesn't express all things the tool can do.
Might want to add bullets about the same features you've written here?

